# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Kobalt-allergie

## Kabi

Hallo,

Heeft iemand (zelf of iem. uit omgeving) ervaring met een kobalt-allergie? Wat zijn de symptomen?

Waar moet je allemaal opletten o.a.in welke soorten plastic; ook in vinyl? Zit het in textielverf, met name bij polyester en acryl, ook in andere kleuren dan in de kleur kobalt-blauw. Zijn er mensen die van kobalt in uitlaatgassen i.p.v. benauwdheid, eczeem krijgen?

Als iemand weet of er een databank bestaat betr. kobalt en waar ik deze kan vinden, hoor/lees ik dat heel graag.

Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## Kabi

Hallo Marie,

Bedankt voor jouw snelle reactie! Ik kende deze site niet en las tot mijn grote verbazing dat kobalt zich ook in voedingsstoffen bevindt!!

Ik ken wel een andere Duitse site met veel databank-achtige, gegevens: www.hautstadt.de , misschien dat anderen hier ook iets aan hebben.

Groetjes van Kabi.


P.S. meer info is nog steeds welkom

----------


## Sabine Savarino

Vandaag werd eveneens bij mij een allergie aan Kobalt vastgesteld. Kunnen julie me eveneens meer info doorsturen?

A.s. vrijdag heb ik terug een afspraak bij de dermatoloog (voor andere allergietesten die werden uitgevoerd). In principe zou ikk een overzicht krijgen waar ik rekening mee zal moeten houden. Zodra ik deze info heb zal ik ze aan jullie doorsturen!

Groetjes,

Sabine ???

----------


## Kabi

Hallo Sabine,

Wat vervelend voor je! Positief punt is wel dat je nu weet waar je klachten van komen. 

Wat ik zelf weet is dat in alle stoffen waar nikkel voorkomt (deurkrukken, sieraden etc.) ook kobalt zit. Verder in gehard plastic zoals brilmonturen, het zit in drukinkt, uitlaatgassen soms in textielverf, in metalen zoals tandartsinstrumenten, sommig bestek en zoals hierboven te zien ook in voeding maar ik denk nu dat dat toch anders is. Ik denk aan het verschil tussen een teil van zink en zink in voedsel, lijkt me toch iets anders (?); maar nogmaals ik heb hierover alleen de info van hierboven. 

Ik zou heel graag de lijst zien die je morgen krijgt.
Ik wens je sterkte,

groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## sabine Savarino

Hallo Kabi,

Deze info heb ik vandaag ontvangen :

Kobalt is een metaal dat zowel in zijn elementaire vorm als in zijn verbindingen contactallergie kan veroorzaken. Het eigenlijke allergeen is kobaltion. Kobalt wordt gebruikt als (donkerblauwe) kleurstof maar kan alleen in natte toestand contactallergie veroorzaken.

Cobalt chloride komt voor als bestanddeel of verontreiniging in vele metalen en edelmetalen :
- in fantasiejuwelen, sluitingen aan textiel (ritsen, beugels), brillen, metaalbeugels aan schoenen, metalen schoenvetergaatjes.
- in zilveren en witgouden juwelen
- in huishoudelijke apparaten en bestekken
- in haarspelden, krulspelden, krultangen, scheerapparaten
- in bretels, jarretelsluitingen, BH)sluitine, BH-cup beugels
- in metalen lipstickhouders, in munten en sleutels
- in metalen naamplaatjes met speld
- in tandbeugels
- in medische en tandheelkundige instrumenten
- in metalen stoelen, klinken, regenschermen
- in uurwerkbandjes, insluitingen van handtassen
- in vingerhoeden, naai- en breinaalden, scharen, balpennen
- in schroeven, gereedschap
- in instrumenten (blaas- en snaarinstrumenten)
- in medische en tandheelkundige instrumenten
- in orthopedische hulpstukken
- in metaallegeringen (vb. alnico, duralumin, nobilium, stellite, ticonium, vitalium)

Verder worden cobalt en zijn zouten in bijna alle industrietakken gebruikt.Beroepshalve maar ook bij contact met huishoudelijke dingen zijn aldus talrijke verdere contactmogelijkheden :
- in bleek- en haarkleurmiddelen
- in verf en glazuur (als kleurpigment) voor glas, porcelein en ceramiek.
- in verf voor tatoeëringen en oogschaduw
- in bont (kleurstof)
- in bierschuimstabilisatoren
in veevoeders (als grondstof voor vitamine B12-aanmaak) alsook in de farmaceutische industrie (vit. B12)
- in fotografische chemicaliën (CoSO4) en drukkerij-inkten
- in barometervloeistoffen
- in cement zitten kobaltoxyden die bij contact met water oplossen
- in chemisch kunstmest
- in aardolieproducten
- in de rubber- en plastiekindustrie als kleurstof en katalysator bij het maken van acrylaten en polyesterharsen
- in detergentia (schoonmaakmiddelen)

Opmerking : Kobalt wordt veel gebruikt in legeringen met nikkel en hoewel er geen kruisallergie bestaat tussen deze metalen, zijn veel personen zowel aan kobalt als nikkel overgevoelig. Soms kunnen deze patiënten ook op chromaat allergisch reageren (cement, leder).

Ik hoop dat je hiermee iets bent? Ik heb in elk geval op 6 maart een afspraak met een professor in het universitair ziekenhuis in Leuven die gespecialiseerd is in allergieën. mocht ik meer info ontvangen, dan hou ik je zeker op de hoogte!

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Sabine

----------


## kabi

Hoi Sabine,

Hartelijk bedankt voor deze lijst!! Dat zijn een heleboel stoffen om te vermijden; bijna niet mogelijk.

Ik heb nu ruim een jaar eczeem aan de binnenzijde van beide handen; sinds een half jaar heeft het zich uitgebreid naar buitenzijde handen en armen en sinds een paar maanden ook in mijn gezicht waar mijn bril zit (die ik dagelijks even draag, want ik draag verder contactlenzen).

Ik heb een zeer allergische contstitutie waardoor ik in de loop der jaren steeds allerlei (wisselende) klachten krijg. Na de geboorte van mijn zoontje (17 maanden) zijn de huidige klachten ontstaan. Ik loop de hele dag met handschoenen aan. Ik heb trouwens vlak na zijn geboorte ook een hele tijd staalpillen geslikt, volgens mij zit hier ook kobalt in(?).
In de test van vorig jaar februari testte ik kobalt negatief(!) maar jaren geleden was ik er wel allergisch voor en toen het ook in mijn gezicht begon (langs brilmontuur) en ik binnenshuis bijna altijd handschoenen draag, vroeg ik me af of het geen kobalt zou zijn. Buiten raak ik de stang van de kinderwagen aan, kleding van mijn zoontje (drukknoopjes) euro's, deurknoppen etc. etc. Het zou goed kunnen. Volgende week wordt in het AMC in Amsterdam besloten wat er getest wordt (ook zalven, shampoo's etc. die ik gebruik) en gaat de test meteen gebeuren via plakkers op de rug, ik ga vragen naar kobalt. Ik draag namelijk ook plastic handschoenen van vinyl (juist om latexallergie te vermijden, ze zijn ook ongepoederd; de fabrikant kan mij niet vertellen of hier kobalt in zit (volgens mij zit het alleen in harde plastics). Meestal draag ik hieronder weer katoenen (bouw) handschoentjes.

Mag ik vragen wat jouw klachten zijn?
Nogmaals bedankt voor het sturen van de hele lijst!!

Groetjes van Kabi. 

P.S. ik krijg vrijdag a.s. de uitslag.

----------


## sabine savarino

Hallo Kabi,

Lijst was graag gedaan, allergieën zijn verschrikkelijk en als je hiermee iemand kan helpen ...

Van de ene dag op de andere ben ik vol eczeem komen te staan op buik, rug en achterijde van mijn benen. Nu begint het zich ook uit te breiden naar de armen! Ik heb juist de testen met plakkers op de rug laten doen maar nog is de dermatoloog niet zeker. Ik weet wel dat ik een heel zware allergie aan nikkel heb. 95% van mijn kleding is zwart, en als ze dan al niet zwart is dan is het blauw! :-[

Ben ook sinds korte tijd enorm vermoeid, voel me dikwijls misselijk en heb enorm veel last van hoofdpijn. De medicatie die ik nu heb gekregen (Xyzall) zorgt er dan nog eens voor dat de neveneffecten eveneens vermoeidheid zijn. Ik sleep me dus de dagen door! Ik ga de hele dag werken maar als ik thuis kom moet ik eerst enkele uurtjes slapen voordat ik verder kan. De huiduitslag jeukt enorm, geeft soms een branderig gevoel met koude rillingen.

1.5 jaar geleden werd er een allergie aan huisstofmijt vastgesteld. Ik heb thuis alle aanpassingen laten doen (stenen vloer, nieuwe matras, dekbed, hoofdkussens, luchtfilters, ...). Bij de laatste onderzoeken deze week heb ik eveneens een bloedtest laten doen voor huisstofmijt en allergie aan honden, vreemd genoeg waren deze negatief wat betekend dat ik 1.5 jaar geleden alle kosten voor niets heb gedaan! Een nikkelallergie heb ik ondertussen al 20 jaar!!!! Ik heb nooit de klachten gehad die ik nu heb! Ik heb de indruk dat de dermatoloog aan het gissen is. Buiten cortinzonezalf en pillen om de allergie te onderdrukken heb ik geen raad gekregen. Ze zei me dat ik maar moest terugkomen als het binnen enkele weken niet beter gaat. Ik heb ondertussen alle verzorgingsproducten aangeschaft die je bij de apotheek kan vinden ( badolie, shampoo, ...), alle hypoallergeen. Maar nu begint de eczeem zich eveneens uit te breiden in mijn haar! Ik graag ook een bril maar daar heb ik geen problemen mee, tot hier toe!

Daarom heb ik een afspraak gepland met een professor die zich gespecialiseerd heeft in allergieën, ik hoop dat hij me kan helpen want ik word er gek van! Ik heb wel gehoord van een allergiedieet. Dit wil eventueel volgen. Je krijgt dan een lijst met verboden voedingsmiddelen die je enkele weken moet volhouden. Daarna woordt er elke keer een groep toegevoegd als er dan een allergische reactie komt weten ze welke groep je moet vermijden. Het vervelende is dat men soms meerder allergieën heeft. De eerste die ze tegenkomen nemen ze dan ook onmiddellijk als oorzaak van je problemen, wat volgens mij niet altijd het geval is! Heb sinds vorig jaar ook last van zonneallergie, hiervoor kan je voor je reis cortisone laten inspuiten, is niet gezond maar dan kan je toch normaal op reis gaan. Ik krijg ook allergische reacties bij insectenbeten, voornamleijk mosquitos. Hiervoor moet ik enkele weken voor mijn vertrek naat verre bestemmingen een kuur volgen met vitamine B. deze cvitamine zou een bepaalde geur afgeven die de insecten op afstand houdt!

Een hele waslijst he? Had jij nog geen allergietesten laten doen? Vanwaar dan de diagnose dat je allergisch bent aan kobalt?

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------

misschien overbodig...........maar toch,
hebben jullie amalgaanvullingen in de mond? Kan het daar mee te maken hebben?

----------


## sabine

Wat zijn amalgaanvullingen? Ik heb geen idee! Ik kan misschien bij mijn tandarts informeren. 

Ik heb wel een kleine prothese in mijn mond maar ik moet hierover mijn tandarts nog informeren. Ik kan moeilijk al mijn tanden laten trekken om geen haakjes aan de prothese te hebben.

We moeten blijkbaar met heel veel rekening houden, ik vind het alleen moeilijk want je weet het niet altijd.

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## Marie

Amalgaanvullingen zijn de zwarte vullingen die vroeger altijd gebruikt werden.
Amalgaan is een giftige stof net als overigens bv fluor en andere metalen of delen uit metalen.
Amalgaanvullingen lekken (blijven deeltjes afgeven aan het speeksel) en kunnen o.a. vermoeidheid veroorzaken.
Er is nogal wat verschil van mening over het gevaar van amalgaan.
Het verwijderen van Amalgaan is volgens sommige erger dan de vulling die je al hebt rustig laten zitten.
Daarnaast is het zo dat ook de modernere witte vullingen nadelen hebben.
Er is op internet veel info te vinden over amalgaan.
(tik het maar eens in op http://www.google.nl)

Overigens is het zink waarvan een teil wordt gemaakt echt hetzelfde zink als dat je in voedsel vind.
Alleen natuurlijk in heel andere hoeveelheid.
Een mens heeft ook een bepaalde hoeveelheid zink nodig.
Net als het vitamines en andere mineralen nodig heeft.
(ik moet zelfs dagelijks extra zink slikken)

----------


## Kabi

Hallo Marie en "gast",

Bedankt voor jullie reactie betreffende amalgaanvullingen.Ik heb er pas een paar laten verwijderen en in het verleden zijn er ook een paar vervangen door witte vullingen. Ik heb er nu nog drie.

Deze laat ik toch voorlopig nog maar even zitten.
Wel denk ik dat het inderdaad niet zulke beste vullingen zijn voor je lichaam, vandaar dat ik toen ben begonnen met vervangen.

Groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## Kabi

Hallo Sabine,

Helaas deze week voor mij geen testen in het AMC; ik heb af moeten zeggen i.v.m. griep. Het gaat nu weer iets beter. Ik heb nu afgesproken voor 11 maart.

Je hebt inderdaad ook een hele waslijst aan klachten! Sommige herken ik.

Ik heb ook een huisstofallergie en heb daarvoor samen met boompollenallergie een desensibilisatiekuur gevolgd van vijf jaar, helaas heeft het bij mij niet volledig gewerkt, zodat het wel minder is maar zeker niet verdwenen. Meestal geeft het goede resultaten. 
Vreemd dat de bloedtest bij jou later aangaf niet allergisch te zijn voor huisstof, misschien even in hele goede conditie?

Ik heb vroeger ruim 2 jaar lang koude-urticaria gehad, toen ben ik in een academisch ziekenhuis helemaal onderzocht en vond men allerlei allergieën, waaronder kobalt.

Later bij allerlei andere onderzoeken kwam dit nooit meer ter sprake (meest recent: huisstofmijt, boompollen en onkruiden, katten- en hondenharen, graspollen (licht) en schapenwol). Verder heb ik heel veel voedselallergieën ik gebruik Nalcrom voor de hoofdmaaltijden om te kunnen eten.
In het verleden was ik echter voor nog veel meer voedingsmiddelen allergisch; gelukkig is dt minder geworden. 

Hoe ik er nu zelf opkom dat er heel goed sprake kan zijn (en zeer waarschijnlijk is) van kobaltallergie is natuurlijk dat ik er ooit allergisch voor was en het verhaal zoals ik al heb opgeschreven in het voorgaande stuk! 

Ik ben ook chronisch moe, heeft waarschijnlijk alles te maken met allergie. Ik heb ook wekedelen reuma of het zogenaamde Fybromyalgie (wat door veel artsen als ziekte niet zo serieus wordt genomen) ik heb nu naast de griep bijv. heel veel last van mijn nek en schouder, het is er ingeschoten dankzij; zetpillen gaat het weer iets beter. Ik heb ook verschillende botafwijkingen in mijn rug, dit zien artsen vaak als boosdoener.

De test voor o.a. kobalt wordt dus in de week van 11 maart gedaan. Ik houd je op de hoogte!

Ik gebruik trouwns Zyrtec tegen de jeuk en heb ook Claritine geprobeerd, beide een antihistaminicum (ik ben niet jeukvrij maar het helpt redelijk. Misschien iets voor jou?

Wat een gedoe om zo op vakantie te gaan.....ik hoop voor je dat het overgaat. Krijg je dan een prednisonkuur? Ik heb laatst voor mijn handen een Celestonekuur (ook een hormoonkuur) gekregen; het ging een stuk beter en ik voelde me zeer energiek!! Toen ik na 15 dagen stopte was het drama... mijn handen weer helemaal stuk.

Ik ben benieuwd wat het gesprek met de professor oplevert, je gaat op 6 maart? Ik wens je wederom veel sterkte.
Ik zoek nu mijn bed nog maar even op...

Groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## sabine

Hallo Kabi,

Ik wens je heel veel beterschap!

Ik gain elk geval de medicijnen die je opnoemt uitproberen want de medicatie die ik nu neem helpen totaal niet. De eczeem blijft uitbreiden! Volgende week donderdag is het inderdaad zo ver! Ik verwacht heel veel, ik hoop alleen dat ik niet teleurgesteld zal worden! Ik weet din elk geval dat het niet eenvoudig zal zijn. Ik heb ook problemen met de rug maar ik denk persoonlijk dathet bij mij niet zoveel met mijn allergieën t emaken heeft. Ik heb nekproblemen naar aanleiding van een whiplash, vergroeiïng van de ruggegraat (scoliose) en een hernia in de onderrug. Hiervoor heb ik in juni 2002 epiduraal cortisone-injecties gekregen bij een anesthesist. Tot nu toe zijn de klachten niet teruggekomen. De zonneallergie is toen wel begonnen!

Ik hou je in elk geval op de hoogte en hoop dat ik je volgende week nog meer informatie kan geven dat jou eveneens kan helpen!

Spoedig herstel en tot gauw!

Sabine

----------


## sabine

Hallo Kabi,

Ik heb nu ook Zyrtec gekocht evenals een anti-jeuk Badolievan Balneum nl. Balneum Forte anti-jeuk.Heb vanavong mijn eerste pilletje ingenomen. Ik zal je laten weten wat ik ervan vind. De apotheelk vertelde me wel dat het een minder zwaar middel is dan hetgeen ik nam. Is ook niet zonder voorschrift te verkrijgen. Maar ja, als het niet helpt probeer je weer maar eens iets anders.

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## kabi

Hallo "gast",

Bedankt voor je verwijzing naar deze mineralensite.
Ik heb ooit staalpillen gebruikt; daar schijnt ook kobalt in te zitten en inderdaad in vitame B.12.



Hoi Sabine,

Ik hoop dat de Zyrtec werkt, bij mij haalt het niet alle jeuk weg (soms ook nog best heftige jeukaanvallen) maar over het algemeen helpt het aardig. Je wordt van deze niet suf en ik neem het 's-avonds in. Ik krijg het op recept maar in Nederland kun je ze ook zelf kopen.

Even over die Balneumolie: ik heb ergens gelezen dat in sommige minerale-olieën ook kobalt voor kan komen. Wees dus even voorzichtig! 

Ik heb ook een kobaltlijst via een Duitse site, waar je je ook gratis op kunt abonneren voor de nieuwsbrief: www.hautstadt.de 
Daarin moet je even zoeken maar bij "kontaktallergenen" kun je kobalt opgeven en krijg je ook een lijst. Lijkt me voor jou ook erg interessant. 

Ik hoorde laatst van iemand die ook onder het eczeem heeft gezeten dat infraroodsauna's een heel gunstige invloed hebben en zonnebank ook en dat je de gewone zon het beste kunt mijden omdat je daar het acute (jeukende bobbeltjes eczeem van krijgt, het zonnebanklicht schijnt die stralen nu juist niet te geven.
Maar jij moet natuurlijk extra voorzichtig zijn ivm zonnearllergie!

Je leest tegenwooordig ook wel over de invloed van stress, zou in mijn geval best kunnen (even los van de omgekeerde stress die je weer van het eczeem krijgt).

Verder vraag ik me af: zit er ook kobalt in afstandsbedieningen en telefoons; denk je?

In een mail spreek je over voornamelijk blauwe en zwarte kleding die je draagt, bedoel je dat het gekleurd is met kobalt? 
Zo,ja hoe weet je dat; want een spijkerbroek bevat weer geen kobalt heb ik ergens gelezen. 

Ik heb trouwens het idee dat alle kleding aan de armen mij jeuk bezorgd ook licht gekleurd. Wol draag ik niet meer ivm allergie maar katoen, polyester en acryl geven ook klachten.....heel vervelend. 

Ik wens je een fijn weekend met weinig klachten (liefst geen natuurlijk ....)ik ga nog even uitzieken. Het gaat trouwens al een stuk beter hoor.

Groetjes en tot mails
Kabi.

----------


## sabine

Bedankt voor de informatie van Candida. Volgens de test zou ik veel kans maken om het candida-syndroom te hebben. Ik zal echter de resultaten van donderdag afwachten en eventueel mijn arts hierover spreken.

Nogmaals bedankt.

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## sabine

Kabi,

Volgens mijn dermatollog zou er wel degelijk Kobalt aanwezig zijn in jeans. Stress kan natuurlijkook bij mij parten spelen.

Al genezen?

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## kabi

Hallo "gast",

Bedankt voor de candida-info. Ook ik scoorde best hoog. Ik gebruikte best veel suiker; dat ben ik al aan het minderen maar ik doe het zeer geleidelijk (ik ben er op het moment niet aan toe om vanalles te laten staan terwijl je zoveel vervelende klachten hebt. Ik ben "weer" begonnen met het eten van 2x per dag yoghurt (volle, liefst Bulgaarse) werkt zeer goed op het darmstelsel en is ook goed voor het imuunsysteem.
Het candida-verhaal en diëet houd ik echter in gedachten voor later!



Hoi Sabine,

Ik ben aardig hersteld!! Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met jou gaat. Hoe is het gisteren afgelopen; bij de professor, ik hoop dat hij iets voor je heeft kunnen betekenen?

Ik ga dinsdag a.s. naar het AMC voor de 1e plakset op de rug, aldaar. Vorig jaar alle andere testen gehad ook op de rug maar in een ander ziekenhuis. Deze is academisch en dit zijn speciale testen.

Ik hoop snel van je te "horen", ik ben erg benieuwd! Hoe bevalt de Zyrtec??

Groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## kabi

Hallo "gast",

Deze info is altijd welkom!! Bedankt! De 1e verwijzing komt van de url www.kindereczeem.nl deze verschaft inderdaad heel nuttige info over alles wat met eczeem te maken heeft; zeer zeker ook erg nuttig voor volwassenen.

De tweede heb ik opgeslagen en ga ik t.z.t. nog eens bekijken maar hij lijkt me zeer interessant.

Nogmaals bedankt voor alle moeite.

Groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## sabine

Hallo Gast, 

Bedankt voor alle info!

Hallo Kabi,

Ik ben donderdag naar het UZ in Leuven geweest. De professor heeft totaal geen idee wat er met me aan de hand is. Vandaag moet ik zijn secretaresse bellen omdat hij een praktijk heeft in het Antwerpse (bijna om mijn hoek). Indien de testen gestart waren in Leuven moest ik meerdere malen per week terug naar daar gaan, +/- 1 uur onderweg. Zijn privé-praktijk is +/- 5 minuten van mijn deur! De testen zijn nog niet gestart, maar hij gaat terug een plaktest op de rug doen! De Zyrtec helpt redelijk goed, beter effect bij mij dan Mizollen! Ondertussen ben ook ik ziek geworden, zware bronchitis, infectie op sinussen, koorts, ... . Ben dus thuis, ik ben de laatste tijd wel veel ziek. Ik hoop dat mijn werkgever hier geen probleem mee heeft! 

Het is inderdaad heel moeilijk om op je eten te letten (voornamelijk het snoepen) als je je niet goed voelt. Vreemde is wel dat ik de laatste weken regelmatig pijnscheuten in mijn onderbuik heb ter hoogte van appendix. Daar ben ik al aan geopereerd dus dat kan het niet zijn, misschien de darmen? op de duur weet je niet meer wat te denken! Hoe gaat het met jou op het moment?

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## kabi

Hoi Sabine,

Helemaal in de lappenmand beland.....klinkt als griep...arme jij....goed uitzieken hoor!!

Als die steken langer aanhouden (darmen) zou ik niet op eigen houtje gaan gissen hoor; heeft jouw arts geen telefonisch spreekuur voor "twijfelklachten" etc.? Na een paar vragen zijn ze er zo achter en mocht nader onderzoek nodig zijn, hoor je het wel.

Heel complex he die allergieën, heel jammer dat die professor nu nog niets kan zeggen. Wel heel goed dat hij toch doorgaat met onderzoek. Gelukkig erg dichtbij!

Ik heb sinds vanochtend plakkers op mijn rug. Na een gesprek met co-arts en allergoloog; besloten ze te testen op o.a. plastic, lijmen, twee shampoo's die ik gebruik en een onderhoudscreme. Ook kobalt wordt getest, ik heb mijn vermoedens verteld en toegelicht. Donderdagochtend gaan de plakkers eraf en worden de testplekken omcirkeld en vrijdagochend kijken ze nogmaals (na blootstelling aan lucht etc.) en krijg ik een gesprek met een arts en hoor dan waarschijnlijk over de verdere behandeling.

HEt kriebelt af en toe maar ik voel nog niet echt iets.

WEl bleek dat de hormoonzalf die ik gebruik voor mijn handen nu veel te zwaar is, namelijk Diprosalic (met salycilzuur!!!) ik had mijn arts in een ander ziekenhuis al een paar x gevraagd of ik die na een jaar nog wel moest gebruiken, ik kreeg er bloedinkjes etc. van, hij liet het me nog een klein half jaar gebruiken (later ook op bovenkant van de handen en armen!! Dit schijnt een zalf te zijn voor zware psoriasis. Mij zien ze daar in dat ziekenhuis dus niet meer terug.

Ik gebruik sinds ongeveer 2 maanden (?) een fijne onderhoudscreme om de huid vet te houden. Na lang aarzelen hoor, want ik durf niet zomaar iets op mijn handen te gebruiken (nu gebruik ik het ook op mijn gezicht en armen). Het heet Sheabutter het komt van een Afrikaanse (noten)boom en schijnt ook huidherstellend te zijn. Dit allemaal even snel uit mijn hoofd. 

Misschien iets voor jou? Het is geen wondermiddel oid maar gewooon om de huid vet te houden (trekt wel snel in maar voelt goed). Hier kun je het bij elke drogist kopen voor een kleine 10 euro. Ik gebruik het ook voor mijn zoontje op kleine hele lichte eczeemplekjes.

Wat bij de een helpt hoeft bij de ander niet te werken maar misschien het proberen waard.

Ik wens je heel veel beterschap, lekker onder de wol en goed uitzieken. Ik hoop dat je snel bij die prof. terecht kunt!!

Groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## kabi

Hoi Sabine,

Ik hoop dat het inmiddels beter met je gaat!!

Ik weet sinds vrijdag dat ik erg allergisch ben voor:

wolalcoholen (wolvet) zit in cosmetica en verzorgingsproducten maar ook medicijnen (als zetpillen) schoensmeer, leeronderhoudsprod. etc. moet het allemaal nog weer nalezen en uitzoeken.

Ik heb bijna een jaar lang Eucerine gebruikt als onderhoudszalf!!!! Dit is wolvet!!!

Bijna een half jaar geleden had ik zelf een beetje een vermoeden dus meldde ik dit aan de (mede)behandelend arts (telefonisch) en zij vertelde via de assistente dat mijn allergie voor schapenwol hier niets mee te maken had maar ze had voor mij een ander recept uitgeschreven, namelijk "lanettezalf" toen ik de assistente vertelde dat dit wolvet is, schrok ze. Ik heb het er toen bij laten zitten en gebruikte de Eucerine afwisselend met een ander product (dat sloot de huid best wel af en zodoende kwam ik op de in de vorige mail beschreven creme). Lekker he zulke arrogante artsen!!

Verder blijk ik allergisch te zijn voor "Fragrance" de geurstoffen, deze ben ik nu allemaal aan het uitzoeken (welke allergenen in welke spullen zitten die ik gebruik, maar het zijn 2 aardige lijsten). Ook veel babyproducten, ik verzorg mijn zoontje al bijna 1 1/2 jaar met handschoenen aan (want ik draag ze de hele dag) dus veel zal dat voor mijn handen niet schelen, alleen moet ik meteen erna mijn handschoenen(handen) goed wassen, want hiermee raak ik wel mijn armen en gezicht aan!

Over Kobalt...deze testplek was geïrriteerd, zodanig dat ze het niet onder allergie plaatsen. Echter na mijn verhaal (van eerdere allergie hiervoor, ongeveer 15 jaar geleden en het eczeem precies op de plek van mijn bril (draag ook lenzen)moet ik nu zelf verder testen.

Gedurende ongeveer 2 weken, geen bril dragen ('s-ochtends en als ik 's-nachts eruit ga voor mijn zoontje, ik heb min zeven!!) en als het eczeem helemaal weg is (het was al veel minder vond ook de arts aldaar toen ik uit mezelf de bril zo weinig mogelijk droeg gedurende 1 1/2 week) ga ik mijn bril weer dragen en ik moet contact opnemen als het dan weer begint.

Ik bedacht zelf dat ik die Afrikaanse creme daar ook op smeer; ik bleek daar niet allergisch voor maar als je allergisch bent voor wolalcolen, moet je op nog wat alcoholen verdacht zijn en 2 daaarvan komen in die creme voor maar waarschijnlijk in heel lichte mate volgens die arts. Deze creme ga ik 14 dagen testen achter mijn knie, 2 x per dag insmeren en bellen als er een huidreactie ontstaat. 

Nu afwachten maar, ik ben nu steeds heel erg moe (alles voelt letterlijk heel zwaar en ik heb heel weinig energie, ik denk dat dit komt door hooikoorts van boompollen).

Wat vreemd he dat juist die testplek van kobalt alleen geïrriteerd leek. Ik bedacht later dat ik juist op de plek waar ze die plakset aanbrachten een paar plekken van een paar centimeter heb, waar de huid al jaren ongevoelig is, maar of dat er iets mee te maken kan hebben? 

Ingewikkeld allemaal hoor. Ik bleek dus niet allergisch voor plasticsoorten (bril!) en lijmstoffen.

Ik houd je verder op de hoogte. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met je gaat maar ik heb het sterke vermoeden dat je nog niet hersteld bent, ik wens je bij deze nogmaals beterschap en goed uitzieken hoor!!

Groetjes van Kabi.

----------


## sabine

Hallo Kabi,

Ondertussen ben ik uitgeziekt, had het serieus te pakken.

Ik ben blij dat je er achter bent gekomen welke allergieën je hebt.

Bij mij is het heel vreemd. Door ziek te zijn heb ik 3 dozen anti-biotica moeten nemen. Vreemde is dat de huiduitslag volledig verdwenen is. Ik stel me bu de vraag of ik niets had opgelopen bij mijn reizen naar Cuba, Mexico of Dominikaanse Republiek. Ik ga nu even afwachten of de huiduitslag wegblijft, mocht deze niet terugkomen dan ga ik me niet laten testen. Lijkt me eerder iets viraal! Anders moet ik me misschien tot het tropisch instituut wenden.

Mijn zoontje heeft eveneens allergie aan fragrance. Bij hem gebruik ik enkel hypoallergene producten. Hij heeft vooral last bij gebruik van shampoo, gel ... . Als shampoo gebruikt hij Vichy Dercos (met oranje dop).

Het lijkt me goed dat je van dokter bent verandert. Soms zijn dokters wel arrogant, heb ik ook al ondervonden! Sommige artsen luisteren net naar hun patiënten.

Vrijdag vertrek ik voor een weekje naar Spanje, ik hoop dat het zonnetje op mijn huid goed zal doen.

Veel succes en tot gauw!

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Hoi iedereen

Kan er iemand mij helpen? 
Mijn vriend heeft al meer dan een jaar lang last van enorme jeuk in het gezicht en op de handen(ook op de rest van zijn lichaam maar in mindere maten). Hij heeft al vele doktersbezoeken achter de rug en krijgt elke keer een andere resultaat te horen. Hij blijkt volgens elke arts allergisch aan cobalt. Andere allergieën: appel, perzik, kiwi, banaan, ei, tomaat, paprika, honden, katten, stof, zeep, parfum,... teveel om op te noemen. Zelfs zich wassen met proper water is pijnlijk.
Hij wordt echt gek van de jeuk en komt bijna niet meer de deur uit. Ook zijn werk en onze relatie begint er onder te lijden (hij komt veel in contact met cobalt op zijn werk)

Kunnen jullie ons misschien wat tips geven om de pijn te verzachten?

Alvast erg bedankt.

Tessa.

----------


## Mortat

> wolalcoholen (wolvet) zit in cosmetica en verzorgingsproducten maar ook medicijnen (als zetpillen) schoensmeer, leeronderhoudsprod. etc. moet het allemaal nog weer nalezen en uitzoeken.


Hoi Kabi, ikzelf schijn ook een allergie te hebben voor wolacoholen. Helaas heeft de huidspecialist zich voorgenomen om mij hier zo min mogelijk over te informeren, zo lijkt het. Ik heb hem praktisch moeten smeken om er wat informatie over te geven. Ik heb nu een klein foldertje waarin staat dat wolalcoholen van schapen komen (wat ik zelf ook wel kon bedenken), en dat lanoline en wolvet er andere benamingen voor zijn. Verder heb ik te horen gekregen dat het voornamelijk in cosmetica zit.

Ik heb dus hiervoor blijkbaar altijd de verkeerde exceemcreme en huidcreme gebruikt: er zat lanoline in. Goed, geen probleem, nieuwe cremes, nieuwe exceemcreme, andere shampoos en probleem opgelost. In het begin nog wat ontdekkingen gedaan (het zit ook in tandpasta bleek dus) en steeds andere merken gaan gebruiken. 

Helaas, het werkt niet echt, het wordt alleen maar erger. Mijn gezicht zit onder, om maar niet te spreken van de rest van mijn lichaam en mijn hoofdhuid. Voor mijn hoofdhuid had ik een middel waar lanette in zat. Ik meende dat het daar erger door werd en ben door het lezen van jouw bericht te weten gekomen dat dat hetzelfde als wolvet is. Ik heb dit gekregen van een apotheek die wist dat ik allergisch was voor wolalcoholen, dus ik heb nooit echt op de ingredienten gelet.

Ik vind het triest dat een huidspecialist mij niet goed kan voorlichten over wolvet, ondanks dat hij hierin gespecialiseerd is, en daarom hoop ik dat jij (of iemand anders) misschien iets meer informatie hierover hebt gevonden. Ik zou er graag wat meer over willen weten, omdat er volgens mij veel meer producten zijn die ik eigenlijk niet zou moeten gebruiken.

Ik heb ook het vermoeden dat limonene ook iets met lanoline van doen heeft, omdat ik volgens mij ook niet tegen de artikelen kan waar dat in zit.

Daarnaast ben ik ook nog eens allergisch voor Kathon CG, welke ontzettend lange en onmogelijk te onthouden benamingen heeft, maar gelukkig niet vaak voorkomt in producten. Toch vroeg ik me af of er misschien nog producten zijn waarin het wel sterk aanwezig is en of het eventueel nog bekende benamingen heeft?

Alvast bedankt,
Kim.

----------


## GastLinda

ik ben na 2 jaar er eindelijk achter wat ik heb ..
eerst zei de dokter elke keer dat het gewoon een eczeem was, maa naar 2 jaar vond ik het toch wel tijd om het in het ziekenhuis te controleren.
Daar bleek dat ik allergisch ben voor kobalt en nikkel.
Maar toen ik op vakantie was en Spanje en in de zon lag had ik nergens geen last meer van en trok alles mooi weg.
Toen ben ik nadat ik terug kwam weer naar het ziekenhuis gegaan en foto's ervan laten zien en sindsdien ga ik 2 x in de week onder de zonnebank en heb nergens geen last meer van.
Eerder kon ik nooit geen broeken meer aan met van die knopen en nu kan ik alles weer dragen. heb ook geen last meer van de sluiting van de bh en dergelijke dus misschien moeten jullie het ook proberen bij mij helpt het perfect!

----------


## amtanghe

Er werd bij mij een nikkel- en kobaltallergie vastgesteld door middel van plakproeven. Dit wil zeggen dat ik mij een andere brilmontuur moet aanschaffen. Weet er iemand of kunststofbrillen veilig zijn. En wat met titaniummonturen ? Van harte dank.

----------


## Hella

Hallo Amtanghe,

ik heb ook een nikkel/palladium en kobaltallergie. Zelf draag ik een bril met titanium montuur echter..... moet je hier ook mee uitkijken als je een kleurtje wilt. Ik had nl in mijn eerste titaniumbril blauwe pootjes en ik kreeg daar jeuk van. Bleek dus geverfd te zijn met een blauwe kleurstof waar kobalt inzat. Nu een neutrale titaniumbril met alleen titaniumpootjes. Geen problemen meer gehad op de huid.

Die kleurstoffen gelden ook voor kunststofmonturen.

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,
Lukt het om het dagelijks leven door te komen nu jullie op zoveel moeten letten?
Nog tips en adviezen voor mede lotgenoten?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ amtanghe, 
Heb je inmiddels een nieuwe bril zoals hella suggereerde?
Ben wel benieuwd of het bij jou helpt  :Smile:

----------


## amtanghe

> Hallo allemaal,
> Lukt het om het dagelijks leven door te komen nu jullie op zoveel moeten letten?
> Nog tips en adviezen voor mede lotgenoten?
> Heel veel sterkte!
> 
> @ amtanghe, 
> Heb je inmiddels een nieuwe bril zoals hella suggereerde?
> Ben wel benieuwd of het bij jou helpt


ik heb ondertussen een nieuwe bril, maar ik durfde het toch niet aan om een titaniummontuur aan te schaffen. Ik heb nu een kunststofbril en in combinatie met aangepaste verzorgingsproducten was mijn allergie op slag verdwenen. Zelf heb ik ook ondervonden dat de zon goed doet aan je allergie. In het buitenland heb ik nergens last van !

----------

